
US intelligence wants to monitor planetwide ‘construction’ sites from space - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/us-intelligence-wants-to-monitor-planetwide-construction-sites-from-space/
======
hinchlt
If you want to know what the US intelligence community is up to in space, then
check out IARPA’s SMART program, which aims to find out who’s building what
and where.

